# How to watch 3D movies in netflix?



## Muddeprived

I have a P50ST50 and i found a couple 3D movies on netflix. There's no option to turn on 3D and when I press the 3D button on the remote, nothing happens. The movie is being shown in 2D. Is there something I have to do to view these movies in 3D on my tv?


----------



## Lyle Wheeler

Join the club! I tried to and got the same. Apparently your internet provider must also be ready for it. And I have ATT and they are not. Lame!


----------



## BriscoCountyJr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Muddeprived*  /t/1475284/how-to-watch-3d-movies-in-netflix/0_100#post_23378827
> 
> 
> I have a P50ST50 and i found a couple 3D movies on netflix. There's no option to turn on 3D and when I press the 3D button on the remote, nothing happens. The movie is being shown in 2D. Is there something I have to do to view these movies in 3D on my tv?


Apparenlty the TV requires an updated version of the Netflix app.

Samsung reportedly recently updated their Netflix app for 3D on some smart TV models, so Panasonic would have to do the same - but they may only update the current models (ST60, etc)?


Unfortunately Panasonic still hasn't updated the Vudu app for 3D support on 2011 model 3D Blu-Ray players, that has supported 3D on the 2012 and later models...


IF supported 3D titles should be listed in a separate 3D category by the app (not controlled by the 3D button on the remote) just like it works with the current Vudu 3D app.


----------



## grandpadoc

I dumpted NetFlix when I found they are TV and provider specific. My Vizio and Fios were not compatable with their system, so I went with Direc Tv and am very happy with the 24/7 3D content on 3net (107). Sony/Imax/Discovery (3net) pretty much own 3D content at this point and its not PPV.


----------



## vestaviascott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grandpadoc*  /t/1475284/how-to-watch-3d-movies-in-netflix#post_23554932
> ...so I went with Direc Tv and am very happy with the 24/7 3D content on 3net (107). Sony/Imax/Discovery (3net) pretty much own 3D content at this point and its not PPV.


 

I'll second the DirecTV/3Net channel. Been watching lots of 3D there, as well as ESPN 3D channel 107 (while it lasts)

 

With 3Net, The Vizio M70, and a set of wrap-around 3D specs, I'm liking what I'm seeing


----------



## NSX1992

What kind of glasses are those? They really look neat.


----------



## terry2

I contacted Sony to see if a firmware update was coming on the BDP-S590 Blu-ray player so I could watch Netflix 3D content (my ISP supports it) and their reply was NetFlix doesn't have 3D. So I guess the answer is no. Works great with VUDU.


----------



## Roussi

Funny, Playstation is listed as supporting Netflix 3d... go figure. The usual lack of internal corporate communication....

https://support.netflix.com/en/node/8739


----------



## vestaviascott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NSX1992*  /t/1475284/how-to-watch-3d-movies-in-netflix#post_23558933
> 
> 
> What kind of glasses are those? They really look neat.


 

"Visual World" RealD/Vizio compatible 3D glasses - Amazon Linky


----------



## Steve P.

I watch Netflix 3-D movies via my PS3 all the time. It's been live for me for several months, via the PS3 only.


----------



## Don Landis

Steve- What internet service do you have and where are you located. I can't find the Netflix 3D videos on my PS3. I have cable modem with Comcast. I keep my PS3 and Netflix apps updated all the time. Just nothing there.


----------



## bluestar48




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1475284/how-to-watch-3d-movies-in-netflix#post_23568764
> 
> 
> Steve- What internet service do you have and where are you located. I can't find the Netflix 3D videos on my PS3. I have cable modem with Comcast. I keep my PS3 and Netflix apps updated all the time. Just nothing there.




I believe you need to be on Netflix "Open Connect" servers to get 3D and Super HD streaming. Comcast has not agreed to participate yet,


Tony


----------



## grandpadoc

Verizon also will not offer this service. It looks like if it will take business away from a provider, it won't happen. NetFlix is holding the TV mfr's and providers hostage to thier firmware and not getting anyware since this has been going on for a few years now.


----------



## NSX1992




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vestaviascott*  /t/1475284/how-to-watch-3d-movies-in-netflix#post_23566636
> 
> 
> "Visual World" RealD/Vizio compatible 3D glasses - Amazon Linky


Thanks. Since I wear glasses will these fit over them? They are curved so that may be a problem.


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluestar48*  /t/1475284/how-to-watch-3d-movies-in-netflix#post_23568905
> 
> 
> I believe you need to be on Netflix "Open Connect" servers to get 3D and Super HD streaming. Comcast has not agreed to participate yet,
> 
> 
> Tony



Thanks. I guess a call to my AE is in order. I should do some homework on this, Netflix web info sources first before calling them. Having a Comcast Business account has some advantages.


----------



## grandpadoc

The last time I checked they were TV specific also and Vizio is not on board. I would think your tv would only have to be 3D ready and that would be it.


----------



## Don Landis

I would be using a PS3 here in my HT room. My Vizio is mainly used for editing.


----------



## Steve P.

My ISP is Cox Communications in Las Vegas. As I stated, the Super HD and 3-D streaming only currently works through the Netflix app on my PS3.


----------



## Don Landis

Made the inquiry today and my AE got me through to a senior network engineer who took the time to review the process with me. There are some limitations that can prevent an ISP from being eligible for the service. In his review of the requirements from Netflix, he felt Comcast here in Jacksonville cannot meet the Netflix location requirements. He agreed to push the request up the chain of command for further review and said to check back at a later date.


For more info on locations and other Netflix requirements for your ISP- check this out:
https://signup.netflix.com/openconnect/guidelines 


Do not click on this link it will redirect to main Netflix web page. Copy and paste the link in your address bar.


Yes, PS3 is supported for 3DHD as well as some models of LG TV sets according to Netflix FAQ.

While Las Vegas is not supported as a Peer location, maybe they have have another way around that. The ISP networking is way outside my area of knowledge.


----------



## Machead47

Here is the word from Netflix

Netflix 3D


Netflix now offers 3D streaming for select titles in the United States with the following devices:

Sony PlayStation 3 (connected TV must support 3D)

LG TV Series: LM6200, LM6400, LM6600, LM6650, LM6700, LM7600, LS5700, LS5750, PM4700, PM6700, PM6900, PM9700

Additional device support coming soon!

To stream titles in 3D, your Internet Provider needs to be connected to our new content delivery network - Netflix Open Connect. Visit our Super HD page to see if your Internet Provider is connected. Open Connect is required for both Super HD and 3D streaming.

If you have a compatible device and your Internet Provider is connected to Netflix Open Connect, you can find 3D titles by looking for the 3D logo.

Please note that 3D streaming requires an Internet connection speed of at least 6Mb/s, while 12Mb/s will deliver our highest 3D video quality.

For more information about Netflix Open Connect, visit our Open Connect page.


----------



## grandpadoc

Same "word" for about a year now. I don't think much is going to change until they are wide open and not playing this game with the tv's and provider networks. I dumped Netflix to show them my support for their policy. There are numerous complaint threads from customers, but the only response is what Machead posted.


----------



## Jedi2016

Their "additional device support" is somewhat lacking. The only device I use for Netflix is the one device that doesn't support 3D.


----------



## garrett111

i;ve been trying to figure this out for a long time. Its really diffucult to find 3d content for my TV.

Now my local blockbuster is no longer around, i have no place to rent anything.


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garrett111*  /t/1475284/how-to-watch-3d-movies-in-netflix#post_23616094
> 
> 
> i;ve been trying to figure this out for a long time. Its really diffucult to find 3d content for my TV.
> 
> Now my local blockbuster is no longer around, i have no place to rent anything.



You need to check out 3D-BluRayrentals.com. Most of us here use this service and it is great.


----------



## nstutsgoblue

For what it's worth, I just purchased a Vizio M601d, am on Verizon FioS, and am getting the Netflix 3D and SuperHD content...


----------



## grandpadoc

I just signed up with 3D Go ! They feature the Vizio line of TV's. http://www.3dgo.com/


----------



## johnny905




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grandpadoc*  /t/1475284/how-to-watch-3d-movies-in-netflix#post_23848452
> 
> 
> I just signed up with 3D Go ! They feature the Vizio line of TV's. http://www.3dgo.com/



Did you watch a movie yet? How does the PQ compare to Netflix 3D?


----------



## grandpadoc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnny905*  /t/1475284/how-to-watch-3d-movies-in-netflix#post_23849340
> 
> 
> Did you watch a movie yet? How does the PQ compare to Netflix 3D?



The quality is good. In my area we don't have a provider that works with Netflix 3D. I'm surprised your Vizio is compatable, it wasn't a few months ago. We have Time/Warner, Fios, Dish, and Directv and they all opted out of the Netflix 3D package.


----------



## Don Landis

According to the 3D Go website my Vizio TV model number is compatible. However when I went to the Yahoo app store list, I could not see 3D Go app listed. How did any of you upgrade to get your Vizio to work?


----------



## Rudy1

My Vizio updated its firmware on its own a few weeks ago. I have the M3D55KDE.


----------



## grandpadoc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1475284/how-to-watch-3d-movies-in-netflix#post_23862941
> 
> 
> According to the 3D Go website my Vizio TV model number is compatible. However when I went to the Yahoo app store list, I could not see 3D Go app listed. How did any of you upgrade to get your Vizio to work?



Connect your TV to your Modem/Router. I did it with a ethernet splitter so I could wire in my TV and smart DVD Player. Its nice to get Netflix without having to go to a computer. Currently we are hooked on the fist season on Revolution.

On you TV look for the Yahoo Connected TV Store app, hit OK and work with the sidebar.

Catagories

Movies and TV

3DGO which is one of seventeen choices.

Follow the directions, but like it says leave the TV on at 3DGO and go to your PC and complete the registration. The process will complete itself then indicate if you were successful on the TV app sidebar.

We watched Top Gun 3D and it looked pretty good, but I forgot what a crappy movie it was.


----------



## ant845

I just got off

The phone with panasonic and they are saying the newer 2013 TVs have the netflix app that supports 3D. And my tv 2011 model will never be able to stream netflix 3D! Wth???


I have the 2012 panasonic home theater blu ray. Same issue

And Apple TV doesn't support any 3D

Help!


----------



## grandpadoc

Netflix is TV model and provider specific. In my area we have Fios, Directv, Time Warner, and dish and non of them will stream Netflix 3D. It all boils down to Netflix's demands to conform to their streaming technology.


----------



## ant845

So does that mean in the near future I might be able to stream netflix 3D? Im told if I get a ps3 I can do it.


----------



## grandpadoc

If you look into the history of Netflix 3D with the providers it doesn't look too good. Fios subscribers have been complaining for over two years now with no results. I dumpted them and went with Directv which has some great 3D on 3net 24/7.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grandpadoc*  /t/1475284/how-to-watch-3d-movies-in-netflix/30#post_23913164
> 
> 
> Netflix is TV model and provider specific. In my area we have Fios, Directv, Time Warner, and dish and non of them will stream Netflix 3D. It all boils down to Netflix's demands to conform to their streaming technology.



Now that Netflix has removed its open connect requirement, I do not believe this is true anymore. As long as you have the bandwidth (6+ mbps for 3D according to their website, 12+ mbps for ideal experience based on what I've observed) and your device's Netflix app supports 3D, you should be good to go.


The real issue at this point is that older devices haven't gotten an update and they are not a priority for the respective manufacturers. I find that my 2012 LG 3DTV (LM7600) and PS3 support 3D playback while my 2010 Samsung 3D plasma and BluRay players (2012 models by Panasonic and LG) do not for example.


Also, be aware that while the PS3 Netflix app does support 3D some content (primarily programming from 3DNet) does not display correctly with bad stuttering, skipping and other visual artifacts.


----------



## grandpadoc

Good to hear, I'll look for the new app.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ant845*  /t/1475284/how-to-watch-3d-movies-in-netflix/30#post_23914376
> 
> 
> So does that mean in the near future I might be able to stream netflix 3D? Im told if I get a ps3 I can do it.




Be aware that a large chunk of the available 3d titles through the PS3 will not play correctly at this time including a lot of the IMAX stuff which is mainly what I wanted to check out!







Unless they can get this ironed out, to me it is not worth it if you have a PS3.


----------



## deepu


I am able to watch Netflix 3D on my Vizio M501d-A2R. Netflix website still talks about only PS3 and select LG models.


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1475284/how-to-watch-3d-movies-in-netflix/30#post_23917193
> 
> 
> Be aware that a large chunk of the available 3d titles through the PS3 will not play correctly at this time including a lot of the IMAX stuff which is mainly what I wanted to check out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless they can get this ironed out, to me it is not worth it if you have a PS3.



Just to update the readers of this thread. This appears to be corrected on all titles with the latest PS3 Netflix app. All titles are trouble free, look fantastic, and sound great.


----------



## Amy Namsiriwan


I was very pleasantly surprised a little while ago when I went to watch Sadako on Netflix and it asked me if I wanted to watch it in 3D and It played beautifully!

 

I have a Panasonic VT60 and watch through the Netflix app and I have FIOS.

 

Now if only I could find out what other 3D titles they have available for streaming... anyone able to help on that count? I've been searching the net, but can't find any info.


----------



## Don Landis

Amy- They have a whole category labeled "3D" so you can scroll down all the categories till you come to it. Also, you can do a search for '3D" and it will also give you the complete list.


----------



## Amy Namsiriwan


Thanks Don! I never tried scrolling down while in the TV Netflix menu. I usually do my movie browsing on the site on my laptop and add things to my que from here. I don't see a way to find 3D movies on site. Never occurred to me that the TV menu would be different from the online menu!


----------



## Thupdhon

I used to see 3d titles on my ps3. The ps3 is connected to a receiver (Yamaha rxv 667) and a projector (epson 3010). Both support 3d and I never had issues before.


Now all of a sudden I don't see any 3d titles. Nothing's changed. Not too sure what happened. Any help is appreciated


Thanks


----------



## Don Landis

They are back. Netflix had some technical problems but as of last night over 44 titles are back up and the 3D section is up again too. Last Friday evening only a couple titles were operational which is why you may have missed them.


----------



## Apostate

Does anyone get a headache watching Netflix 3D? I am fine with blu-ray 3D but for some reason my eyes feel more strained with Netflix 3D.


Is Netflix 3D from PS3 different from 3D blu-ray (other than the resolution)?


----------



## Jedi2016

Compression is the biggest difference. The result is that the left and right eye views are slightly different from one another, which can cause eye strain, which in turn can cause headaches. That's why I usually go for full-on Blu-ray 3D releases if I have a choice.


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedi2016*  /t/1475284/how-to-watch-3d-movies-in-netflix/30#post_24092764
> 
> 
> Compression is the biggest difference. The result is that the left and right eye views are slightly different from one another, which can cause eye strain, which in turn can cause headaches. That's why I usually go for full-on Blu-ray 3D releases if I have a choice.



Thanks for the explanation. So my headache is not psychosomatic after all. I guess I'll stick to shorter IMAX titles with Netflix 3D.


----------



## redevil

I thought I was going crazy not seeing the 3D on Netflix for my PS3 the other day. I found it now. Lol


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Apostate*  /t/1475284/how-to-watch-3d-movies-in-netflix/30#post_24092787
> 
> 
> Thanks for the explanation. So my headache is not psychosomatic after all. I guess I'll stick to shorter IMAX titles with Netflix 3D.



Your're probably still rejecting the fact that 3D's back on Netflix.







Just kidding!


Seriously, the resolution is different from the PS3 and it is 720 x 1280 as opposed to the Blu Ray 3D which is 1080 x 1920 so the image should be less fuzzy on the Blu Ray. However, the motion on the PS3 is higher frame rate being 60p vs. the Blu Ray which is 24p. Now here's the rub- The 24p from Blu Ray is not an interpolated 24 frames per second but actually the same as the source was shot ( except in a few productions). On the PS3 the 60 P frames per second is upconverted from the original 24 frames which is extrapolated, i.e. not real. Ordinarily I would think a slower frame rate would be more bothersome but in this case the extrapolated converted frame rate _may be_ what's bothering you.


But, if I had to place a bet on it, I would bet it's the lower resolution conversion making the image softer which in turn has your brain trying to focus the image , working your eyes harder. When you are trying to focus on soft images constantly that is indeed what can cause eye strain. I have often felt that when people get headaches watching good quality 3D, they really should get an eye exam and maybe need corrective lenses. I also notice that people wearing progressive glasses will suffer more with 3D eye strain too. My wife needs corrective glasses but can't wear her Progressives for 3D. Instead we worked with the optician and made a set of custom 3D active shutter glasses with her Rx for the seating to screen distance. Her 3D stereo vision is perfect now and never gets eye fatigue.


----------



## turls

I don't see this list on my PS3, and search for "3D" brings up about 4 titles that are actually 3D. Is this what everybody is seeing?


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1475284/how-to-watch-3d-movies-in-netflix/30#post_24094220
> 
> 
> But, if I had to place a bet on it, I would bet it's the lower resolution conversion making the image softer which in turn has your brain trying to focus the image , working your eyes harder. When you are trying to focus on soft images constantly that is indeed what can cause eye strain.



I think this is the reason why I get a headache with PS3 Netflix 3D. My son's new Vizio TV does Netflix 3D as well and I do much better when I watch through Vizio's Netflix app. I believe Vizio does Neflix 3D at 1080p unlike PS3's 720p.


I do admit I had to stop watching "Cave of Forgotten Dreams" in 3D. Whether it was in 1080p or 720p didn't matter at all. The shaky camera view made me nauseous. I guess somethings don't translate well into 3D.


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turls*  /t/1475284/how-to-watch-3d-movies-in-netflix/30#post_24178264
> 
> 
> I don't see this list on my PS3, and search for "3D" brings up about 4 titles that are actually 3D. Is this what everybody is seeing?



Did you update your PS3 Netflix app? 3D genre should come up automatically as you scroll through various genres. I don't mean to sound silly but just to check, your PS3 is connected to 3D display, right?


----------



## turls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Apostate*  /t/1475284/how-to-watch-3d-movies-in-netflix/30#post_24202089
> 
> 
> Did you update your PS3 Netflix app? 3D genre should come up automatically as you scroll through various genres. I don't mean to sound silly but just to check, your PS3 is connected to 3D display, right?



Now I see it, maybe there was a glitch where 3D wasn't being detected, or I just missed it. Thanks!


----------



## emerson1

A slightly different question, but what's with 3D blu rays not being available to rent on Netflix?


----------



## turls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emerson1*  /t/1475284/how-to-watch-3d-movies-in-netflix/30#post_24203179
> 
> 
> A slightly different question, but what's with 3D blu rays not being available to rent on Netflix?



That's the bigger issue in my mind with them committing to phase out streaming 3D content. I've talked to Netflix support, and I never was given a good explanation about why they don't rent physical 3D. But at least if they were doing streaming, they had an excuse. Now all you can call it is they are a premium service with premium pricing that has no intention of supporting 3D.


EDIT: I guess that GigaOM article that was spreading this nasty rumor was corrected and Netflix isn't definitely giving up on 3D. Maybe they saw the same problem I do, whether 3D streaming is in big demand or not. My Family Video has plenty of 3D Blu-rays for rental, and they are just a regional chain. Netflix should be offering Blu-ray 3D.


----------



## emerson1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turls*  /t/1475284/how-to-watch-3d-movies-in-netflix/30#post_24203607
> 
> 
> That's the bigger issue in my mind with them committing to phase out streaming 3D content. I've talked to Netflix support, and I never was given a good explanation about why they don't rent physical 3D. But at least if they were doing streaming, they had an excuse. Now all you can call it is they are a premium service with premium pricing that has no intention of supporting 3D.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I guess that GigaOM article that was spreading this nasty rumor was corrected and Netflix isn't definitely giving up on 3D. Maybe they saw the same problem I do, whether 3D streaming is in big demand or not. My Family Video has plenty of 3D Blu-rays for rental, and they are just a regional chain. Netflix should be offering Blu-ray 3D.


Equal blame can probably be put on the studios too. It doesn't seem like it would be any problem to implement, you just add them to the library like any other blu ray.


----------



## VE2FET

Exactly, Netflix is not supporting Sony customers, same her, neither my Sony BD 3D netflix app does 3D neither my XBR 65" HX929 HD 3D netflix apps does 3D, any business conflict between Netflix and Sony they want to upset their clients with?


----------



## turls

Is there better information somewhere or a Wiki that gives a current list of devices that have Netflix apps that work with 3D? Its obvious Netflix doesn't care to keep their list up to date. Pretty pathetic.


Neither Roku or Apple TV seem to do it. Why? Roku supports 3D just fine.


----------



## humbland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turls*  /t/1475284/how-to-watch-3d-movies-in-netflix/30#post_24214235
> 
> 
> Is there better information somewhere or a Wiki that gives a current list of devices that have Netflix apps that work with 3D? Its obvious Netflix doesn't care to keep their list up to date. Pretty pathetic.
> 
> 
> Neither Roku or Apple TV seem to do it. Why? Roku supports 3D just fine.



Is there a comprehensive list of devices which support Netflix 3D streaming?

My Roku 2 won't do it...

How about Panasonic Bluray players or TVs?

Thanks


----------



## Apostate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *humbland*  /t/1475284/how-to-watch-3d-movies-in-netflix/30#post_24267740
> 
> 
> Is there a comprehensive list of devices which support Netflix 3D streaming?
> 
> My Roku 2 won't do it...
> 
> How about Panasonic Bluray players or TVs?
> 
> Thanks



To Netflix's woefully inadequate and outdated list, you can add 2013 Vizio 3D TVs and Sony S5100 3D blu-ray player as devices that support Netflix 3D.


Heck, we should start our own list.


----------



## turls

S5100 is probably close to being discontinued as the S5200 is coming out. They were on sale until the last few days at Amazon, Best Buy, Sony Store, but are starting to be hard to get. Interesting to note if S5200 will work or not.


----------



## vreddve


I have vizio 3D tv (M501d-A2R) and I use PS3 for netflix streaming. For some reason, I do not see any 3D titles to watch. Is there any setup that I need to do to watch 3D?


----------



## vreddve


Deepu,

I also have Vizio 3D TV (M501D-A2R) and using PS3 for netflix streaming. I still do not see any 3D titles on netflix. Can you please let me know what settings do I need to make to see 3D content?

 

Thanks.


----------



## rekbones

Is the PS3 setup for 3D, can you play a 3D video game or Blu Ray with the PS3? Is there a receiver between the PS3 and TV? To setup the PS3 for 3D go to video settings and do a auto setup and it should ask what size you 3D tv is, if that isn't happening then the PS3 doesn't recognize the TV as 3D make sure its connected directly to the TV with a high speed HDMI cable.


----------



## humbland

I would pick up an S5100, but the feedback here at AVS seems to indicate that it has problems with Netflix 3D. Issues with freeze ups, buffering, etc...

Any feedback here?

Is there a consensus on a device that works well with Netflix HD streaming _consistently_ anyway (not to mention 3D)?

Our Sony Bluray and Roku2 work about the same. Sometimes...then the signal will drop to SD quality.

I figure that it might be a good idea to wait until everything shakes out, then buy "one box to rule them all" in the next generation.

Thoughts?


----------



## vreddve


I never tried playing 3D games on PS3 but played blu ray without any issues. Yes, there is a receiver between TV and PS3. When I connected the PS3 directly to TV, I can see 3D content in netflix. Does it mean that we shouldn't use receiver between TV and PS3 to watch 3D on netflix?


----------



## turls




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vreddve*  /t/1475284/how-to-watch-3d-movies-in-netflix/60#post_24314594
> 
> 
> I never tried playing 3D games on PS3 but played blu ray without any issues. Yes, there is a receiver between TV and PS3. When I connected the PS3 directly to TV, I can see 3D content in netflix. Does it mean that we shouldn't use receiver between TV and PS3 to watch 3D on netflix?



Means you shouldn't use your receiver, many others are compatible. Probably not the right version of HDMI on your receiver.


----------



## Sacc Attack

I find it interesting my vizio netflix with support 3d, but not my apple tv. I like the apple interface better. oh well...


----------



## Erik Westlund

turls said:


> Is there better information somewhere or a Wiki that gives a current list of devices that have Netflix apps that work with 3D? Its obvious Netflix doesn't care to keep their list up to date. Pretty pathetic.
> 
> Neither Roku or Apple TV seem to do it. Why? Roku supports 3D just fine.


I wonder if the guys that maintain this forum can find a way to offer a section on this site have a live, ever changing list of recommended products such as the best unit for streaming function on Blu ray players. This list could be available for all members to update and add to when new technology arises. Streaming seems to be the latest thing, with increasing needs. There is a smaller need to collect hard copies on music, DVDs etc. as much anymore. So streaming should be a big concern. Both in 3d and other formats:


----------



## batlin27

I know this is an old thread, but figured I would use it rather than start another

Does the XBox One support 3D Netflix Stream or Amazon Prime Stream?

I heard that ATT doesn't support 3D streaming, is this still the case?


----------



## turls

batlin27 said:


> I know this is an old thread, but figured I would use it rather than start another
> 
> Does the XBox One support 3D Netflix Stream or Amazon Prime Stream?


I know it doesn't support Netflix 3D, I think it supports Prime, but I'm not in front of it to check. I'm sure that is pretty easy to search for and get an answer.


----------



## Jose Marra

Muddeprived said:


> I have a P50ST50 and i found a couple 3D movies on netflix. There's no option to turn on 3D and when I press the 3D button on the remote, nothing happens. The movie is being shown in 2D. Is there something I have to do to view these movies in 3D on my tv?


Hello all, my name is Jose Marra and I am very new to forums. Back in 2103 I finally got sick of waiting for 3D content to make it to the Roku Platform and my 3DTV, so I decided to do something about it and co-founded a company called *3D Crave* with a long time friend. After a lot of hard work *we released a 3D video-on-demand channel for the Roku players*. We are running a private beta channel right now and I am curious to know what you think it it and how you like it. 
You can find more information about how to install the private channel at our home page.
My apologies in advance if it not cool to post self promotional things in this forum but the truth is that I saddens me to think that there is SO MUCH great 3D content, both classic and new, that may never see the light of day and will rot away in a vault somewhere. It is our mission at 3D Crave to make sure people get a chance to see all the fantastic 3D content out there and appreciate this wonderful format.

Please know that the 3D Crave channel is not yet available on the Roku Channel Store. 
We have a limited catalogue during the beta period, but we are loading a lot more titles are I write this for when the channel goes public.

I am looking forward to hearing what you all think. Please feel free to e-mail me us and ask for a *free movie coupon code*.

THANK YOU SO MUCH!

Sincerely, 

Jose Marra
818-331-0918


----------



## lusayalumino

Fantastic news Jose... congratulations!  Please send me the free movie coupon code (I didn't see an email for you) and let me know how to stay tuned for your ROKU release. Will the titles all be available in side-by-side?


----------



## bigglare

It so happens that i called netflix today asking about this very subject. Yes you can call netflix. They almost always answers the call on the first ring. Anyways their customer service is 10000% clueless that 3d even exists on netflix so not helpful at all. 

While we're talking give them a call and start asking for 3d blu-ray titles. They can't seem to understand that they can't have a metric for demand for 3d since there are no 3d titles available to add to queues to generate demand.

My two cents.


----------



## NorthSky

I thought that UHD is the new kid on the block and that 3D is the old dead kid on the [email protected] Netflix? ...Is *Narcos* in UHD? ...Sure isn't in 3D? 
About Dolby Atmos...any Atmos flicks on Netflix?


----------

